

Sublime Text 2: New Icon - kidh0
http://www.sublimetext.com/dev

======
ashamedlion
A direct link to the icon: <http://i.imgur.com/znn1i.png>

It's a little better, but still kind of sucks.

------
tuananh
surprised it's a work by the iconfactory. it til sucks though

